# Django and Postgresql



## tanked (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello, I have installed the databases/py-psycopg2 port for Django to use a Postgresql backend. This port installs the postgresql-client-9.0.11 port as a requirement, however I would like to install Postgresql server 9.2 but when I try to do so the port throws up the following message:


```
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/postgresql92-server

        ===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
        ===>>> cannot install: the port wants postgresql-client version 92 and you have version 90 installed or set in make.conf


        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.
```

Is it wise to remove the IGNORE line and if not is there any other way to install the latest version of PostgreSQL server?


----------



## OH (Jan 27, 2013)

You can specify the default PostgreSQL version in /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_PGSQL_VER=92
```


----------

